# Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz



## bigo123 (22. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Experten,

meine Koi sind jetzt wieder aufgetaut und mir ist aufgefallen das einer der Fische eine Wucherung am Schwanz hat. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was diese Wucherung ist und wie bzw. ob diese behandelt werden muß?

für Eure Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar

viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## Martin (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

das lässt sich ganz einfach behandeln. nimm einfach fmg mix und gut ist. dann wirst du sehen das es schnell weggeht. kann eventuell zu einer vernarbung kommen aber diese ist kaum sichtbar.


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*



niemals würde ich auf verdacht malachitgrün und formaldehyd in nen teich kippen!! 

warte mal ab, olaf, die koi-spezies melden sich bestimmt noch!


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

Hallo Olaf,
das sind harmlose Karpfenpocken.
Die verschwinden in der Regel bei höheren Temperaturen von alleine.

Also erst mal nur warme Wadenwickel und abwarten.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

Hallo 
Genau so habe ich das auch an 3 Koi und dann zum Tierarzt und der hat mir genau das empfohlen( Malachitgrün) und nu versuche ich das wieder auszufiltern aus meinem Wasser.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

Nu habe vor lauter angst um dei Koi vergessen das ich 20000 Liter Teich Wasser + 3 mal1000 Liter ibc Filter habe das kann ich doch nicht so einfach alles rauspumpen und gegen Leitungswasser ersetzen das würde die Koi ja noch mehr SCHOCKEN . 
mann ich dree gleich am Rad 10 Jahre alles toll und nu so was


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

der tierarzt hat ja richtig ahnung...  :?


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

Rainer,
du solltest nicht mehr als 10-20% WW auf einmal machen. Langsam an mehreren Tagen einbrausen lassen.
Das Malachitgrün sollte sich bei Licht auch etwas abbauen.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

Hallo Katja
Der Tierarzt hat auch noch für die masse an ahnung Geld bekommen . 
Aber von da an hatte ich mächtig was zu tuhen kann aber wohl jedem pasieren 
mann kuck nu vor den Kopf vom Arzt der kommt mir nicht mehr an den Teich das kannst mir glauben.
Na Ja wieder was gelernt


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

es ist einfach ärgerlich, wenn man einem "fachmann" vertraut und dann so angeht 

wenn er von fischen nicht wirklich viel ahnung hat, sollte er an einen spezialisten verweisen. das malachitgrün hättest du auch in jedem "fach"geschäft angedreht bekommen.

ich glaube, an deiner stelle würde ich ihn auf seine fehldiagnose- und behandlung hinweisen :evil


----------



## bigo123 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Wucherung am Schwanz*

So, erst mal vilen Dank für die Anregungen. Tatsächlich ist die Wucherung nach einigen Wochen
verschwunden. Die Wassertemperatur hat hier wohl den Aussclag gegeben.


----------

